# Best Guitar Player of All Time Poll



## skamen (Jul 20, 2001)

Go and vote for the Best Guitar Player of All Time.

http://homepage.mac.com/guitarpoll


----------



## scott (Aug 1, 2001)

David Gilmour of Pink Floyd


----------



## endian (Aug 1, 2001)

not in list:

Tom Verlaine (Television)


----------



## Klink (Aug 1, 2001)

Jango Reinhart


----------



## ladavacm (Aug 8, 2001)

Eric Clapton
Carlos Santana
Mark Knopfler
Paco de Lucia
Peter Green(baum)
BB King
AE King
Brian May

and all the myriad of other people who can actually play, as opposed to shred, guitar.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 11, 2001)

I would say jimi Hendrix was the best,  but Wes Borldand from Limp Bizkit is my favorite.


----------



## garyi (Sep 2, 2001)

You div!

Guns & Roses? go and get a music collection.

Antonio forcione
David Gilmour
Eric Clapton
Hendrix of course
Frank Zappa
bill nelson
Alex Lifson

Slash, jesus


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

I have had a red guitar, but I know someone who plays better.


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 20, 2001)

Johnny Marr of The Smiths (and Electronic, and The Healers etc), John Squire of The Stone Roses and ofcourse Slash...


----------



## andrewmontague (Oct 20, 2001)

Johnny Marr
The Edge
John and Damian O'Neill as a duo (The Undertones)
Joey Santiago (The Pixies)
Keith Richards
David Gilmour
Jimmy Page


----------



## marmoset (Oct 20, 2001)

Speaking of duos, how about:

Tom Verlaine & Richard Lloyd
Glenn Mercer & Bill Million
Roger McGuinn & Gene Clark
Robert Fripp & Adrian Belew
Thurston Moore & Lee Ranaldo


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 29, 2001)

heh, can I add my self to the list ;-)


Ok, so I'm not *quite* as good as Hendrix and Glimore and Page....


----------

